# Rollover Pass fishing report ,28 March 2012



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflagThanks God, today(28 March 2012) i was able to drive to Rollover Pass.I start fishnig at 11:30am and until 2:30pm i was catching on jig one 19.5 red fish,3 mall flounders,5 keeper flounders(16"-18"),i lose one big fish(maybe black drum) after 2minutes fight unhooked himself.
At 3:30pm i have a bite and start to fight with on nice black drum(C&R)
Because the water are moving very slow at 4:00pm. i stop fishing.
In the mornig some fishermens was catching some specks(i see just 3 specks),red fish ,flounder with finger mullet and shad.Just another two fishermens catching flouder and red fish on jig.
One fisherman was catching some specks wading in the bay.

You can see 2 flouders catch by me and the rig(and another 3 keepers was in the ice box).

http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k554/jscurtu/Flounder28march12-5710.jpg

http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k554/jscurtu/28March12-5716.jpg

And the rig(GULP MINNOW GRUB 3",CHARTREUSE)

http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k554/jscurtu/Myrigtocatchflouder28March12-5707.jpg

The rod was G.LOOMIS IMX 9'W12/13 fly rod change by me in spinning rod.

Black drum(C&R)

http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k554/jscurtu/Blackdrum28March12-5706.jpg

The rig(BASS ASSASSIN CURLY SHAD 2' CHARTREUSE ,SILVER GLITTER)I was trying to catch some trout and i catch ...black drum.Today no specks bite for me and another fishermens fishing with jigs.

http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k554/jscurtu/Myrig28March12-5708.jpg

The rod was G.LOOMIS IMX fly rod 9' W10 change by me in spinning rod.


----------

